# Pathology/ICD-9 779.9



## jdavenport02 (Mar 17, 2010)

I need some help with the pathology coding of a stillbirth...we have always coded with CPT 88309-26 and ICD-9 779.9.  We bill these under the mother's information.  NC Medicaid and several Medicaid HMO providers are denying these stating that the charges are inconsistent with the age.  

Is there anything else that we can bill?

Thanks!


----------

